# CSUSA PEN BLANK BUY



## jeweler53 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have arranged for us to get the 13% club discount on top of any quantity discounts we qualify for and am planning on doing a pen blank buy.

|Stay Tuned!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jul 17, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> I have arranged for us to get the 13% club discount on top of any quantity discounts we qualify for and am planning on doing a pen blank buy.
> 
> |Stay Tuned!!!:laugh::laugh:



Same Bat time, Same bat Channel
:biggrin:




I always wanted to say that


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 17, 2012)

*I will be in*

Yes I will be in. Summer sales are doing good and need for the fall and christmas season.

Will kits be available also?


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 17, 2012)

Just blanks this time. I am hoping that we can gain additional discounts by "stacking" the order. Additional discounts (beyond the 13%) are only within one category at a time. For example Acrylic blanks are $3.60. If you buy 5 the price is $3.24. If I buy an addition 5 the price for both of us drops to $3.06. If we get to a combined total of 100 it drops to $2.70 per blank. Whatever discount we reach we will get an additional 13% off, so potentially we could be buying Acrylic blanks for $2.35. It all depends on who orders what.


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Jul 17, 2012)

I would be interested. 15-20 blanks.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 17, 2012)

Please read this entire post before responding!

This buy is focused PEN BLANKS from CSUSA and on obtaining the CSUSA “Club Discount” of 13%. This buy is open to the first 15 respondents to this thread OR until July 22nd at 11:59, *whichever occurs first*. There is a minimum purchase of 20 blanks AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below:


  DEADLINES:
  July 22nd buy closes (if not sooner)
  July 23rd all spreadsheets due
  July 25th Invoices go out
  July 26th (by midnight) payment due
  July 27th Order placed

PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order on Friday July 27th . I must have PayPal funded by Tuesday July 26th at 11:59 PM Eastern Time US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions). All spreadsheets are due back to me no later than Sunday July 23rd, but if you can send it sooner please do. If you have not made the PP payment on time I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive all orders back. One favor I ask - Please do not sign up and then not follow through, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.85 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

BLANKS AVAILABLE:
For the 13% discount, we need to reach a $1000. I have created a spreadsheet for this buy and I believe it to be accurate. However, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. I did run several test orders and it appears the spreadsheet is calculating everything correctly. I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after *all* order sheets have been returned to me. That way if we have earned additional discounts after consolidating the orders they will be reflected in the total. The due date for returning the Spreadsheets is July 22nd. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy. Only blanks which offer a “quantity price” are included. (See the spreadsheet.) If we achieve a Quantity Discount in any particular category I will recalculate the order before you are sent an invoice. 

There will be NO backorders. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. I have called to confirm with CSUSA and they have a large quantity available, so this shouldn’t be an issue, but please understand if it happens. 

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it. I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost. 
  International orders will be accommodated but only under two conditions –
1.       You must pay for Priority International Mail through USPS only and insurance will be required. 
2.       If PayPal charges for currency conversion you agree to make up the difference. It may be possible to avoid this by paying PayPal with US funds but it is up to you.
  I realize this method is the most expensive but is the only real way to ensure your package will arrive. I must also emphasize that even when using this method I will not be responsible for your package once I hand it off to USPS. As far as international shipping cost, I will give you an estimate and you will PayPal me that amount. Once I have the final weight and the exact postage is calculated at the post office, I will refund you any difference via PayPal and you can do the same for any shortage. I apologize in advance if this is unacceptable to you, and I hope you can understand my position.

The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 in order to qualify for the additional 13%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. You will notice that the spreadsheet includes 2 small fees: a “supplies” fee (to cover the actual costs of running the buy) and a fee to cover the PayPal costs.
  I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a new block at the top of the spreadsheet. It *requires*:

*Your IAP screen name*
*Your “real” name*
*Your PayPal linked email address*

*If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!*

Post in this thread that you are in using the following phrase “I am in and will buy 20 or more blanks”. This will confirm that you have read and agree to the conditions listed above. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 17, 2012)

“I am in and will buy 20 or more blanks” 

Oh yeah! Sweet deal. Thank you for your work on this!!


----------



## dennisg (Jul 17, 2012)

I am in and will 20 or more blanks


----------



## Culprit (Jul 17, 2012)

I am in and will buy 20 or more blanks.

Thank you for running another one so soon.


----------



## PSU1980 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in for 20 or more blanks.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## marshall (Jul 17, 2012)

I"m in & will buy 20


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 17, 2012)

Please be aware that the spreadsheet has an error. The very last line has a "10" in the Qty. column. Unless you want ten please replace it with a zero.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in for 20 or more.


----------



## Traguh (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in for 20 or more.
THANK YOU!


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 18, 2012)

Counting PM's we now have eight.


----------



## kronewi (Jul 18, 2012)

I am in and will buy 20 or more blanks


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 19, 2012)

FYI with just the 2 spreadsheets that are in we have achieved 15% +13% off the Pen Makers Choice poly and acrylic blanks. In other word a blank that normally sells for $4.50 is now $3.33:biggrin:


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 22, 2012)

*last chance*

:frown:Last day to sign up! If we don't have any takers we may not make the minimum to get the 13%:frown:


----------



## thewishman (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have all but 1 spreadsheet in and we are significantly short of our minimum purchase requirement of $1000. I will leave the buy open for a few more days unless anyone objects. 2 or 3 more participants would put us over the top.


----------



## kronewi (Jul 23, 2012)

Not a problem, wait and see.

Kevin


----------



## Culprit (Jul 23, 2012)

Waiting a couple days is fine with me too.


----------



## Timbo (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm all for waiting.


----------



## Traguh (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no problem with waiting either.


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 24, 2012)

*BLANK BUY IS STILL OPEN!!!*

We need a couple more participants to make our minimum. Let me know ASAP if you want in!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 24, 2012)

PM me what you're short to get there Dick....


----------



## jeweler53 (Jul 26, 2012)

With regret, I am going to close this buy. We simply do not have enough people to reach the minimum.  :frown::frown:

We started with 9 in the buy (counting myself), one never followed through, so we dropped to 8. The average order was about $100 at retail. We managed to get 20% off in the two major categories where people ordered blanks (the poly and acrylic Pen Maker Choice blanks). While that is a good thing and was the goal,  It dropped the total order dollar amount considerably.

The bottom line is that with all the blanks we ordered we did not achieve the $1000 minimum for a club buy. With all the discounts applied our current total order is $568.01.

If we had gotten 15 active participants I am certain we would have made it.

Thanks to Smitty37 for offering to pitch in at the last minute and to all who participated.


----------

